# Sas



## sas (Jul 16, 2017)

closed


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 16, 2017)

The most original introduction I have seen so far. Hello Sas and rewelcome aboard you are a joy to have floating around the forums.


----------



## PiP (Jul 16, 2017)

Great to get to know you a little better, Sas. Great intro!


----------



## Sebald (Jul 16, 2017)

Just one of the best things I've seen on here.

I love it.


----------



## sas (Jul 16, 2017)

Sebald, 

Wish you'd write a "I have been..."

But, at your age, I might not have seen myself honestly. Even this atheist believes confession is good for the soul.


----------



## Sebald (Jul 16, 2017)

I did give it a lot of thought after you shared your piece. But honestly, I just got depressed ha ha.


----------



## Sebald (Jul 16, 2017)

It's a wonderful format.


----------



## sas (Jul 16, 2017)

Sebald said:


> I did give it a lot of thought after you shared your piece. But honestly, I just got depressed ha ha.



Just do what I do . . .laugh at myself. When my family reads this they will howl with laughter. Truth is funny. Enjoy it.


----------



## Sebald (Jul 16, 2017)

Every line brings up so many questions. And it is hilarious. Thought of writing a memoir?


----------



## sas (Jul 16, 2017)

Sebald, 

Well, actually that is why I started writing poetry. 

All older people think they've something worth saying. Egotists, all. Me especially.

In 2011,  I decided to write it down, in traditional autobiographical prose form. Well, shit, I couldn't remember anything, in detail, just vague impressions of life moments. Those who write autobiographies, which by their very nature must be embellished with details, are mostly making stuff up. I'm not a good fiction writer. Piss poor liar, too.

But, poems can capture moments and truths without specifics. Bingo! I wrote it in poetry. Never read the stuff before, or wrote it.


----------



## Sebald (Jul 16, 2017)

You never read poetry before then? I'm amazed. 

Yes, I can see how you're too honest to 'recall' dialogue twenty years after it was spoken.

The only problem with poetry is, we don't get the gossipy details ha ha.


----------



## sas (Jul 16, 2017)

Sebald said:


> You never read poetry before then? I'm amazed.
> 
> Yes, I can see how you're too honest to 'recall' dialogue twenty years after it was spoken.
> 
> The only problem with poetry is, we don't get the gossipy details ha ha.




People, from my "previous" life, drop over when I tell them I now occupy a large part of my time writing poetry. As a roller derby contestant, they wouldn't bat an eye.


----------



## Rick Keeble (Jul 17, 2017)

I too am good in bed but not with company!


----------



## sas (Jul 17, 2017)

Geez, Rick, you are right!
We are our own best lovers. We know what we want, when we want it, and when to roll over.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 18, 2017)

sas said:


> I’ve been member for awhile, but never introduced who I am, although I’ve not tried to keep it hidden. I should have given this heads-up:
> 
> *I have been…*
> 
> ...





This is so &^%$^%$ fabulous, it really belongs in the poetry thread.... I mean... Fabulous! WF is a MUCH more interesting place, sas, with you around... love you to bits!


----------



## sas (Jul 18, 2017)

Fire,

I just wrote it for me, as a therapeutic self-analysis of who I was & who I am. Those old take stock. You are not old enough. Plus, when younger, we lie. After writing, I decided I liked or accepted my shortcomings. Of course, I knew that before I wrote it. 

Anyway, I held on to it for awhile, then decided to post, but this seemed the only appropriate place. Glad you found it & liked it. My real purpose in life may be to amuse others with my confessions. Priests would have loved me.


----------

